# Drinking Water



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

So I switch Zeus over to much larger stainless water bowl. 

My question is I had drinking from a small bowl porcelain, my wife and I had to fill it about every 30minutes or so, otherwise he would drink it all. So when I switch him to the stainless steel one. Which is about three times the size, seems to me like he is drinking about half what he used it. But that's all that changed, still using my filtered well water. 

Should it simply be he is getting settled in? I guess living in FL and being the marines watching people and animals get dehydrated, worries me a lot.

Guess I should have stated that he has been with us now slightly over a month.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

try putting out both bowls and see if he goes for the other one over the new one. Maybe he doesn't like the reflections in the bowl lol Seems weird, especially if your measuring to decrease that much to make it noticeable. Unless the weather has been different or working him has been less.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

its Tampa fl, the weather is hot. I am actually doing more things with him. I didn't measure it, just 2 cups of water after i get home (not actual cups, but glasses of water) now versus before I was doing 4 or 5. 

I junked the other, but the reflections is not a bad idea, I will try a plastic bowl, see if it changes anything.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

stick w/ stainless steel.. its more sanitary


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree stick with the stainless in the long run but I am just curious if its IS causing an issue and if the plastic might make him drink more, just for fun, lol.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Stress will up a dogs water intake. It could be that he is just settling in and isn't as stressed out anymore.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Plastic bowls dont work for him, he thought it was a really fun "wet toy" and I ended up with a large puddle in my house. 

We will see, my wife is going to take him to the vet today to see make sure he is hydrated enough. As long as he is, I will chalk it up to stress.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It could also be that you just notice a difference b/c of the size difference of the bowl, lol. But it's great that you're concerned enough to notice a change, either way. Hope all checks out for you and Zeus at the vet's office.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If you pinch his skin behind his neck and it stays pinched he is dehydrated. If it falls back down to normal it's all good.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

If hes eating and drinking, activity the same and no other changes i really wouldn't worry too much about it. Just let it be for now but keep an eye and note any subtle changes..

Water is vital so naturally you will worry however because it IS vital, if Zeus is not getting enough it wouldn't be long before things start to go south and fast. Not trying to give you more to worry but rather, if Zeus is acting fine and nothing else is new in behavior the water intake is fine.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

well he isn't dehydrated at all, vet thinks its more him settling down. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh and sorry but your kitchen puddle form the plastic bowl is a funny picture, your pup must have been psyched for a new toy! lol Glad its working out well, and glad to know that a stressed dog drinks more.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

I had noticed my boy didn't want to drink out of his bowl when I first brought him home. But if I dumped it and refilled it, he drank plenty. So, to save the worry and trouble, I got a little water fountain that also filters for pretty cheap online. 

I love it. The boys drink plenty and I just add water most of the time, and take it apart to clean it every few weeks....


----------

